# DMOC 445 draw



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably it will work, if the voltage is in the controller range (you can check the UMOC manual for it), but you can also use a good and charged car battery.


----------



## goutham (May 28, 2013)

HI, I need your help in making my DMOC445 and AS40 to work minimally. I'm doing a research with DMOC445 for my thesis, I badly in need of some advice about how to make this drive run. I dont have CAN connector (8 pin) and Application specific Connector (35 pin), all I have is DMOC445, AS40, High and Low power DC supply,

I want to make my drive run. I have done all the connections like 14 pin connection, HV, LV, ground etc., but I dont know wat should I do with these 8pin and 35 pin connectors. I have all the manuals, ccShell software, .ccs file but I dont have those connectors. need some help.


----------

